# Southern DC-3 at Nelson



## nuuumannn (Dec 1, 2013)

This weekend, Nelson Airport in New Zealand's South Island had its 75th Anniversary and the Southern DC-3, operated by a trust flew in the night before for the event. This is the last time the DC-3 will appear here since it is being permanently grounded owing to the high cost of operating it. The owners just can't afford to do it any more, so it's going to be placed in a museum.
































The big hangar in the background is our line maintenance hangar. If you look closely you can see a Dash Eight in the far corner.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 1, 2013)

The hangar behind was built in 1940 and used to house Lockheed Hudsons and Vickers Vildebeests and Vincents.




































Thanks for looking.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2013)

What a beautiful aircraft.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 1, 2013)

One of my favorites.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2013)

Great stuff Grant, and a bit sad it has to be grounded. The 'Dak' was part of my childhood and early youth, with loads of them operating short-haul European services from my local airport. How I'd love to be able to afford to own and operate one!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2013)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing Grant.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. It always strikes me how photogenic the DC-3/C-47 is. It looks good from any angle.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2013)

Sure does, and sounds good too !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2013)

top pics man...


----------

